
Ten Scam Commandments:Lessons from a Criminal Call Center’s IRS ExtortionScript - giis
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2016/10/07/ten-scam-commandments-lessons-from-a-criminal-call-centers-irs-extortion-script/
======
hughdbrown
"The call-center workers had a complicated and long script to direct the
victims to nearby stores to buy $500 Apple iTunes gift cards. The victims were
then instructed disclose the registration numbers of the gift cards, giving
control of that cash to the call center worker."

If I were asked to go to a Walmart and get an Apple iTunes card to settle a
government debt, I would laugh. I have trouble believing that someone fell for
that.

~~~
giis
Yes, It looks funny. But I think they try to create some kind of panic like
"you need to complete this procedure in next 30 minutes". not allowing time to
think or talk about this to friends.

